# Accounting



## robmtl (Dec 16, 2001)

i am currently using a busness program called MYOB
it is fine but my problem that i have with this one, and others that i have tried is that. 

When i make an invoice at the end of the month i cannot include a balance owing from a previous month for that client i have to make a statement for which i find redundent. Do you guys know of any program that will include an outstand balance in the invoice.


----------

